
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump - aburan28
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb#.o90un87x2
======
sky_projektor
Basement kids doing internet is better than going out robbing the town!
Trump!Who needs a President anyways? Politics & Voting are part of life's
festivals & rituals. You do them to be on the safe side of power!

